# Diagrama de una punta logica



## gabrielco78 (Oct 9, 2006)

He estado buscando en el foro el diagrama para diseñar una punta logica y no la encuentro, alguno de ustedes me puede orientar?

Realmente les agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola compañero...

En esta pagina esta lo que necesitas...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/ptalogic/index.htm

Saludos...


----------



## eddy70 (Nov 26, 2007)

hola busca en el buscador puse un diagrama sencillo de una punta logica y muy eficiente.


----------



## ricaldo (Ago 15, 2008)

Aquite va el diagrama de la punta logica mas sencilla del mundo


----------



## eliugarrido (Sep 3, 2008)

Buenas, necesito un circuito de una punta logica q pueda conectar a la bateria del auto. Las q vi aca en el foro son de 5V de alimentacion, no estoy muy al tanto de esto, pero si sirven avisenme
No necesito una muy compleja, en lo posible q no tenga q pensar mas de 10 mins el circuito impreso   .

desde ya muchas gracias a o las personas q me puedan ayudar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2009)

una punta logica simplemente envia un voltaje a un circuito y toma lo que vuelve diciendonos si esta en 1 o en 0. se puede usar desde el 12V del auto, solo q deberia reducirlo a 5 con una resistencia y usar un par de capacitores ceramicos de filtrado.


----------



## Jack921 (Ene 22, 2009)

ricaldo dijo:
			
		

> Aquite va el diagrama de la punta logica mas sencilla del mundo


hola ricaldo; soy nuevo en el foro e hice un apunta con un diagrama de un libro; funciona a la perfeccion con 5v pero he buscado la manera de hacerla igual de 12v; el diagrama que expusiste usa una compuerta or con not al final vdd? cuando la punta este al aire no va a prender el led azul?


----------



## Jack921 (Ene 22, 2009)

ricaldo dijo:
			
		

> Aquite va el diagrama de la punta logica mas sencilla del mundo


disculpa me podrias indicar donde colocar las resistencias o reguladores necesarios para hacerla trabajar totalmente con 12v? me ayudarias mucho; de antemano gracias.


----------

